# problème de démarrage UBUNTU 6.06/PB G4 1,5



## Kristoball46 (15 Avril 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Après avoir installé, j'ai paramétré Ubuntu, navigué, etc...Tout fonctionnait bien.
J'ai redémarré sur la partition Léopard par acquis de conscience, nickel 

Ce matin, j'ai voulu redémarrer sous Ubuntu au moyen de la touche "option" afin de sélectionner le disque de démarrage, il apparait au côté des autres disques et lorsque je le sélectionne et veux démarrer, il m'affiche bien la page noire sur laquelle on tape "l" pour linux, "x" pour léopard, etc...
Mais immédiatement après avoir tapé "l", je me retrouve sur la page précédente de sélection des disques et si je veux relancer sous Léopard, un écran blanc apparait ne me laissant d'autre choix que d'éteindre manuellement 

Dans l'utilitaire de disque, les 3 volumes sont présents mais pas montés, et lorsque j'en fait la demande c'est impossible.
La seule manip que j'ai faite hier soir est d'avoir reformaté en hfs les 100 Go qui suivent l'install Ubuntu afin de stocker des données de Léopard.

J'ai vérifié les partitions en relançant le cd d'install Ubuntu, tout est présent comme lors de l'install.
Par contre, il n'y a pas d'espace libre de 132 Mo entre la partition de 1Mo "boostrap" et celle de 15 Go qui la précède, est-ce que le hic ne serait pas là ?

Merci d'avance de votre aide car je suis paumé, je découvre le monde Linux...


----------



## claud (19 Avril 2009)

Kristoball46 a dit:


> Ce matin, j'ai voulu redémarrer sous Ubuntu au moyen de la touche "option" afin de sélectionner le disque de démarrage, il apparait au côté des autres disques et lorsque je le sélectionne et veux démarrer, il m'affiche bien la page noire sur laquelle on tape "l" pour linux, "x" pour léopard, etc...
> Mais immédiatement après avoir tapé "l"



J'ai sur un iBook G4 1,33 un dual-boot mac-ubuntu (6.10 puis 8.04).Il ne faut surtout pas sélectionner l ou x ou c : par défaut lorsque (après la première sélection après Alt ...) on arrive au choix l ou x ou c il ne faut rien faire et on arrive à ubuntu automatiquement.Sinon ce sont des difficultés inutiles.

Ceci étant j'avais fait aussi la première fois la même "sottise" et je suis arrivé à m'en sortir après des manips bizarres dont je ne me souviens pas...

Pardon de conclure ainsi mais à ta place je recommencerais tout si tu as un clone bootable de ta partition mac ?


----------



## Kristoball46 (20 Avril 2009)

claud a dit:


> J'ai sur un iBook G4 1,33 un dual-boot mac-ubuntu (6.10 puis 8.04).Il ne faut surtout pas sélectionner l ou x ou c : par défaut lorsque (après la première sélection après Alt ...) on arrive au choix l ou x ou c il ne faut rien faire et on arrive à ubuntu automatiquement.Sinon ce sont des difficultés inutiles.
> 
> Ceci étant j'avais fait aussi la première fois la même "sottise" et je suis arrivé à m'en sortir après des manips bizarres dont je ne me souviens pas...
> 
> Pardon de conclure ainsi mais à ta place je recommencerais tout si tu as un clone bootable de ta partition mac ?



Le problème c'est que ça ne démarre plus automatiquement, mais je vais recommencer, je pense que la partition "bootstrap" a été endommagée...

Est ce que celle-ci doit apparaître dans l'utilitaire de disque comme les trois autres ?


----------



## claud (20 Avril 2009)

Je ne m'en souviens pas et mon iBook voyage en ce moment...

mais en live-CD-ubuntu tu lances gparted et je suis sûr que la partiton de boot apparaît

donc avec l'utilitaire de disque Linux la réponse est oui et tu peux lancer gparted avec ubuntu


----------



## Berthold (22 Avril 2009)

Kristoball46 a dit:


> Le problème c'est que ça ne démarre plus automatiquement, mais je vais recommencer, je pense que la partition "bootstrap" a été endommagée...
> 
> Est ce que celle-ci doit apparaître dans l'utilitaire de disque comme les trois autres ?


De mémoire, je crois que non, n'apparaît dans l'utilitaire de disque ni la partition de swap ni celle de démarrage. C'est sans doute une histoire de format lisible ou non par l'utilitaire, ce qui explique aussi pourquoi la partition de données Linux apparaît mais n'est pas montable.


----------

